# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  tour du lịch côn đảo 3 ngày, tour ghép khách lẻ côn đảo 3 ngày, chương trình du lịch

## huyen_dulichdongxuan2010

*Chương Trình Tham Quan Du Lịch*  *Thiên nhiên kỳ vỹ* *Thời gian : 03 ngày 02 đêm* *Đi, về bằng máy bay*  *NGÀY 1**: HÀ NỘI - Tp HCM– CÔN ĐẢO*
 *Ăn trưa, chiều*

 *Sáng*: Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay Nội   Bài. Làm thủ  tục đáp chuyến bay đi Côn Đảo theo giờ bay đã đăng ký. Đến Côn   Đảo, xe  Hdv Công ty Du Lịch Đồng Xuân đưa đoàn về resort hoặc khách sạn nghỉ    ngơi, nghe thuyết minh các điểm trên đường về Thi Trấn. Dùng cơm trưa và  nhận   phòng.
*Chiều*: Xe và HDV đón Quý khách tham quan   tận cùng phía Nam của đảo theo trình tự sau:

Ngắm cảnh *bãi Đá Trắng, Mũi Cá Mập*, *đỉnh   Tình Yêu*,* Bãi Nhát* – bãi   biển cấu tạo bằng hàng triệu viên đá cuội, một bãi cát trắng tinh lộ ra khi   thủy triều xuống.*Cảng Bến Đầm*: Tham quan cảng lớn nhất và là kinh   tế chính của Côn Đảo. Ngắm cảnh *Đẹp hòn Bà và núi Thánh Giá*.*Viếng chùa Núi Một*: Hay còn gọi là Vân Sơn   Tự. Một công  trình mới được trùng tu với kinh phí trên 100   tỷ đồng. Nơi Quý khách  có thể cầu may mắn đầu năm mới, ngắm toàn cảnh   đẹp Côn Đảo từ trên  cao.
 Về lại khách sạn nghỉ ngơi và dùng cơm chiều. Tối tự do   dạo phố  biển Côn Đảo hoặc ngồi trước Công Quán thưởng thức cà phê và nhạc nhẹ    với gió biển trong lành.


 *NGÀY 2**: THAM QUAN CÔN ĐẢO*


 *Sáng*: Xe và Hướng dẫn đón Quý khách tại   điểm hẹn trong và tham quan các điểm theo trình tự sau:

*Dinh chúa Đảo*: Tham quan cơ ngơi của các đời chúa   Đảo. Nghe  thuyết minh tổng thể Côn Đảo xưa và nay. Xem các hiện vật gốc được    trưng bày nơi đây.*Trại Phú Hải*: là trại tù cổ kính và lâu đời do   thực dân  Pháp xây dựng. Nơi đây nổi tiếng với hầm xay lúa, khu biệt giam và   khu  đập đá Côn Lôn…*Chuồng cọp kiểu Pháp*: Hay còn gọi là trại Phú Thọ, là   tâm  điểm nhà tù Côn Đảo. Khám phá hệ thống Chuồng Cọp kiên cố được xây dựng    ẩn giữa các tòa nhà như mê cung. Xem chuồng cọp và nghe mô tả các hình  thức   tra tấn thể xác các tù nhân.


*Chuồng cọp kiểu Mỹ*: hay còn gọi là trại Phú Bình với   các  dãy phòng giam nhỏ hẹp và ẩm thấp được xây dựng vào năm 1971. Nơi đây  chủ   yếu tra tấn tù nhân về tinh thần. Là nơi nhận được tin Sài Gòn  giải phóng đầu   tiên.*Nghĩa trang Hàng Dương*: gần 2000 ngôi mộ được chôn vùi nơi    đây. Viếng đài tưởng niệm, các phần mộ liệt sĩ  Lê Hồng Phong, Nguyễn An    Ninh và thắp hương các phận mộ khác. Viếng mộ chị Võ Thị Sáu là nữ tử  tù đầu   tiên tại Côn Đảo.*Khu biệt lập Chuồng Bò*: Được dùng để chăn nuôi bò qua thời   Pháp và Mỹ. Nơi đây dùng để tra tấn bằng cách ngâm tù nhân vào trong hầm phân   bò.*Miếu bà Phi Yến*: hay còn có tên chữ là An Sơn Miếu.   Bà Phi  Yến là thứ phi của chúa Nguyễn Ánh, là 1 trong 2 người phụ nữ bảo trợ    tâm linh cho người dân Côn Đảo. Viếng Miếu, nghe kể chuyện về Bà và tìm  hiểu   câu hát ru “gió đưa cây cải về trời, rau râm ở lại chịu đời đắng  cay”.Dùng cơm trưa. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều*: Xe và Hướng dẫn đón Quý khách đi   về hướng bắc Đảo đến với *bãi biển Đầm   Trầu*.

Trên đường đi, đoàn dừng chân viếng *miếu hoảng tử Cải* là con chúa Nguyễn Ánh và bà Hoàng Phi Yến.Sau đó tắm biển tại *bãi   Đầm Trầu* – một trong những bãi biển còn nguyên sơ và đẹp nhất Côn Đảo.   Quý khách cùng HDV khám phá bãi tắm tiên.
 Dùng cơm chiều. Tự do khám phá Côn Đảo về đêm.
 *


*NGÀY 3**:  CÔN ĐẢO – HCM - HÀ NỘI*

 Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng. Tự do tham quan và mua sắm   hàng lưu niệm, đặc sản tại *chợ Côn   Đảo*. Trả phòng.

Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Cỏ Ống, khởi hành về Hà Nội. Chia tay với   đoàn và hẹn ngày gặp lại.




*DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM:**Phương tiện*:
 Xe máy lạnh đón tiễn sân bay Côn Sơn và tham quan theo chương trình.

*Lưu trú*: 02 đêm theo tiêu chuẩn. Phòng từ 02 – 03  khách/phòng. Nghỉ tại Resort ven biển.: *Ăn uống*: Các bữa ăn theo chương trình (02 bữa sáng,  04 bữa chính cơm phần: Mặn, canh hoặc lẩu, xào, rau trộn, uống trà đá)  giá 120.000đ/khách.*Hướng dẫn viên*: nhiệt tình, tận tâm, vui tính.*Dịch vụ khác*:Bao gồm vé tham quan cho tất cả các điểm du lịch theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000.000đ/trường hợpNước suối mỗi ngày. Mũ Cty Du Lịch Đồng Xuân

*DỊCH VỤ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*

Ăn uống, tham quan ngoài chương trình, điện thoại, giặt ủi và các chi phí tắm biển, giải trí cá nhân.Tips dành cho tài xế và nhân viên phục vụ nhà hàng, khách sạn.*Thuế . Vé máy bay Hà Nội/ sài gòn – Côn Đảo – Sài gòn/ Hà Nội* *GIÁ TOUR CHO TRẺ EM**:*
Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 10% giá vé máy bay; miễn giá tour (cha mẹ tự lo  cho bé) Trẻ em 02 – 05 tuổi, bao gồm vé máy bay, phí phục vụ.Trẻ em trên 05 – dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour, bao gồm các dịch vụ ăn  uống, ghế ngồi trên xe nhưng bé ngủ chung với cha mẹ, không có giường  riêng. Khách đi tour kèm theo 02 trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi trở lên: quý khách  mua thêm 1 vé 50% giá tour (không bao gồm vé máy bay) để có tiêu chuẩn  ăn uống, ghế ngồi trên xe, tham quan cho bé.Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên: 100% giá tour như người lớn.



*LƯU Ý**:*

Khi tham gia chương trình tour, quý khách vui lòng mang theo giấy tờ  tùy thân (bản chính đối với khách Việt Nam là CMND và Passport đối với  Kiều bào & ngoại quốc). Đối với khách Kiều bào & ngoại quốc nhập  cảnh bằng visa rời, vui lòng mang theo visa và tờ khai hải quan khi đi  du lịch.Trẻ em (dưới 12 tuổi) khi đi du lịch, nếu không có cha hoặc mẹ đi  cùng phải có giấy ủy quyền của cha mẹ và có xác nhận của công an địa  phương. Vui lòng mang theo giấy khai sinh (bản chính hoặc sao y có thị  thực) để làm thủ tục hàng không và các thủ tục hành chính khác.Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay ít nhất 01 giờ trước giờ khởi hành và nên mang theo hành lý gọn nhẹ, không quá cồng kềnh.Một số thứ tự và chi tiết trong chương trình có thể thay đổi để phù hợp với tình hình khách quan (thời tiết, giao thông …).


*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:* *PHÒNG DU LỊCH NỘI ĐỊA*  *CÔNG TY TNHH TM - DU LỊCH ĐỒNG XUÂN*  *VPGD: Phòng 302 - T ầng 3 * Số 22 Phố Nhân Hòa - P.Nhân Chính - Q.Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội* *Hotline: 0979966238 - 0986 231 858.* *Tel+84.4). 3557 9288 - 04.6328 3531 - 04.6674 2993 - 04.6328 8768. Fax+84.4).3555 8774.* *E-mail:* *sales@dongxuantourist.com**  -* *info@dongxuantourist.com* *Website:* *www.dulichdongxuan.com**  -* *www.dongxuantourist.com*

----------

